# TB: How the Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System works (TB 44-06-01)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Volkswagen has published a TB (Technical Bulletin) that provides additional background information to VW maintenance technicians to explain how the Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) installed on the Eos works.
This TB does not document a flaw in the system or mandate any change or repair needed, it is strictly an information document. I have attached it here in case anyone is interested in learning more about how the Eos tire pressure monitoring system works. The system in the Eos is very, very different (translation = a much newer design) than the system used in the Touareg and the Phaeton.
Before reading this TB, please have a look at this post, which explains the general philosophy of TBs: Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use, Index
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: TB: How the Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System works (PanEuropean)*

It appears that correcting a Low Pressure condition by adding air to the tire is not covered under the warranty !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TB: How the Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System works (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_It appears that correcting a Low Pressure condition by adding air to the tire is not covered under the warranty !

Hi Mark:
You are 100% correct about that. The best managed dealers will normally resolve TPMS problems that are caused by under-inflation free the first time the problem comes up, just as a customer courtesy, but unfortunately the nature of how the service technicians are paid in North America is by piecework, so, sometimes the customer gets charged.
The owner manual is pretty explicit about making clear that it is the owner's responsibility to check tire pressures (among other things) - note the message at the bottom of this page from my owner manual.
Michael
*Note the message at the bottom - Owner Responsibilities*


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: TB: How the Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System works (PanEuropean)*

How neat, from the attachment, it appears the spare tire is also monitored.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TB: How the Eos Tire Pressure Monitoring System works (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_How neat, from the attachment, it appears the spare tire is also monitored. 

Well, the spare has a sensor in it, that much we know. But whether the spare is actually monitored when it is not mounted on an axle is unclear from the information given.
The Phaeton owners in NAR (North American Region) have found that monitoring of the spare tire when it is in the spare tire well (under the trunk) is actually a PITA, not a benefit. If you have to change a tire, the TPMS in the Phaeton then sends a constant message to you to remind you that the tire in the spare tire well is flat. Heck, you know that already, and if you happen to forget, all you have to do is look at your dirty clothes, scratched knuckles, and greasy hands to remind you that you just changed the tire. Further, the messages complaining about the flat tire in the trunk over-ride any further messages that might appear warning you about a second flat tire on one of the axles - a very real possibility if you have just driven through a debris field on the road, and that was what caused the first tire to go flat.
If it turns out that the tire in the trunk of the Eos is not actively monitored, that would be the best possible configuration.
Michael


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) Overview*

Some good info on how us-spec 06-07 tpms works:


----------

